# Line Clasp that will quick release under tension



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Imagine a dog pulling like mad on a harness while backtied. I'd like to be able to reach down and quickly & easily release a snap/buckle/whatever to free the dog. I've looked around horse equipment online but its clear I'm not searching for the right words, and I've looked around sailing equipment & west marine, but they are crazy expensive and often look to be overkill plus I am unsure how reliable they will be in when bouncing about a dog vice doing whatever they do on a sailboat. For example:

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...&subdeptNum=50046&classNum=50047#.UR6XjFp4Z0s

Anyone know where to get something like this thats ideal for my purposes and not a million dollars?


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

Maybe one of the several different quick release sailor knots you can put in the line?


----------



## Hunter Allred (Jan 28, 2010)

Skip Morgart said:


> Maybe one of the several different quick release sailor knots you can put in the line?


lol usually its not something that would lend itself to knotting. The hope was to make a small ring'ed tab that I could adapt any line to a quick release


----------



## Jessica Kromer (Nov 12, 2009)

Panic Snap

Like that?

Or if that is not the one you are looking for, the Turtle Snap can work under pressure too.

ETA: Also there is this version of the panic snap too...


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jessica Kromer said:


> Panic Snap
> 
> Like that?
> 
> ...


I've never seen the 'turtle snap' but both of those panic snaps release way to easily when they are under tension. I've tried them both with not favourable results.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Instead of a snap, you could tie the line to the dog's harness using a quick release knot the same as we use to tie a horse to a post. That way when the dog was pulling and you wanted to quickly release him, pull the short end and walla, off he goes.

If you aren't familiar with the Highwayman's Hitch, here you can find a demonstration, it's very simple and quick to both tie and untie:

http://youtu.be/gSv04Td4-hU


----------



## Brett Bowen (May 2, 2011)

Not sure what kind of clasp this is called, but I had one of these lines with that clasp and liked it. Sure was simple to let them go. 

http://www.rayallen.com/product/ram-tech_leather_alternative_police_lead/RAM-Tech_Working_Leads


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Hunter Allred said:


> Imagine a dog pulling like mad on a harness while backtied. I'd like to be able to reach down and quickly & easily release a snap/buckle/whatever to free the dog. I've looked around horse equipment online but its clear I'm not searching for the right words, and I've looked around sailing equipment & west marine, but they are crazy expensive and often look to be overkill plus I am unsure how reliable they will be in when bouncing about a dog vice doing whatever they do on a sailboat. For example:
> 
> http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wc...&subdeptNum=50046&classNum=50047#.UR6XjFp4Z0s
> 
> Anyone know where to get something like this thats ideal for my purposes and not a million dollars?


 
I haven't seen many that actually say what they are suppose to do, and when your talking pressure, does that mean straight line or angle? I mean some QR devices you have to pull at certain angles for them to release correctly. I use to see alot of QR used in sled dogs and ganglines, however the attached link is what they Army uses for lowering equipment (Tension) and it works every time regardless of angle. It has a device inside that not only opens the gate, it pushes out, so it is flawless. I buy these from pawn shops when I am near a military base as these new can be over 50$ for the clasp alone due to its strength. 

Are you going to put on dogs harness, collar, backtie etc? It would work anywhere, but you should try it out. 

http://www.listityourselfauctions.com/detail.asp?id=105730


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I used to use this when I was into dogsledding: 
"Quick Release HE03 $4.50 
This handy piece of hardware allows you to attach a line from your sled to a stationary object (tree, bumper, etc.) for secure team hookups. It's quick and easy to release, even under tension. When you are ready to go, just pull the release and you're off."

from http://www.blackicedogsledding.com/page18.html#hardware 

Never had one fail me even with a team of 10-12 dogs all hitting the lines trying to get going.


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

I do this because I tend to work on things at home alone most of the time.

I tried the clips but found that they can get caught up in the collar (the hook part will not slid easily to release the collar right away).

What really worked for me is the sailors knot. I had a longer ling (thinner) that I slid in my back pocket while working the dog and then when I felt like I needed to release the dog, I just grabbed the line and released. 

Nothing seemed to get caught this way and to be perfectly honest, it held her pretty good. She may only be 64lbs but she is a beast when being worked.

Not sure how it would hold up to a bigger dog, but seemed to work fine with her. 

My male who is 85lbs doesn't pull (he does it for "fun" and no actual training) so I can't even tell you how it would hold up to a bigger/heavier dog.


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

I have two of these:

http://www.sailrite.com/Fixed-Snap-Shackle-2-5-8-by-Suncor

We use them with a long bungee. They've always released easily under load and they're fast to attach to a harness.


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

My long leads have a quick release snap unlike any that I have seen posted here. I really like them and look to be better than what I saw posted. They are designed to easily release while pressure is on them. They kind of open like a pair of scissors. My leads were made by a friend of mine who has a company that builds first responder equipment, and climbing equipment. I think they were about $5 per snap (his cost).


----------



## Elisabeth Parent (May 5, 2010)

Steve Burger said:


> My long leads have a quick release snap unlike any that I have seen posted here. I really like them and look to be better than what I saw posted. They are designed to easily release while pressure is on them. They kind of open like a pair of scissors. My leads were made by a friend of mine who has a company that builds first responder equipment, and climbing equipment. I think they were about $5 per snap (his cost).


Do you have a link or photo to share? That would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Steve Burger (Jan 2, 2009)

Elisabeth Parent said:


> Do you have a link or photo to share? That would be greatly appreciated!


 I will try to take a photo. I just looked through his catalog but did not see it. He probably has a specific use for it...Interesting catalog, I had never read it before..

http://www.conterra-inc.com/index.php


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

didn't open the pic links so maybe these have already been posted...

but i've used both of these :
#1. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brass-Trigg..._Accessories_Gear&hash=item35b9383e80&vxp=mtr

#2. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-SQUARE-EY...903?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cec8a307

i ground the tit down on #1 to reduce the "murphy factor"
and #2 is a pita to lock/unlock with gloves on


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Ronstan Snap Shackle is the release used on ems fire rescue lanyards...it alot cheaper than buying the whole thing... http://www.yatesgear.com/rescue/tactical/beltsLanyards/index.htm


----------

